

Show HN: Assembly riddles - xorpd
http://xchg.xorpd.net/

======
xorpd
Hi. I made a collection of interesting bit tricks and techniques that I found
over the last years. I put them into 0x40 assembly riddles, each one should
teach you about one thing.

You could also get the hard copy for those snippets, though all of them are on
the website.

How to use it? Get an assembler (Yasm or Nasm is recommended), and obtain the
x86_64 instruction set. Then for every snippet, try to understand what it
does. Try to run it with different inputs if you don't understand it in the
beginning. Look up for instructions you don't fully know in the Instruction
Sets PDF. Start from the beginning. The order has some meaning.

Enjoy, and send me your feedback.

